# Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat



## geecebird (1. Jan. 2008)

Frohes neues Jahr, liebe Teichfreunde!

Wir waren am Wochenende im Tropical Islands und dort habe ich im Saunabereich eine nette Idee gesehen, die ich versucht habe auf Bild fest zu halten und hier die Information einzustellen.

*Worum geht es?*

Es gab in der Vergangenheit zahlreiche Postings, die sich mit der Frage beschäftigten, ob man Bodensubstrat einbringen soll, wenn man einen Koiteich mit Bodenablauf hat. Die Meinungen hierzu gingen sehr weit auseinander.

*Lösungsansatz*

Im besagten Saunabereich gibt es einen Koiteich mit etwa 4 x 3 Meter Oberfläche und wirklich schönen Koi. Gefiltert wird über zwei Center Vortex, welche im Schwerkraftprinzip das Wasser über zwei Bodenabläufe absaugen. 

Wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist als Bodensubstrat bunter Kies mit einer Körnung von 8-11 eingebracht. Damit diese aber nun nicht aufgewirbelt im Bodenablauf landen, haben die Konstrukteure um den Bodenablauf kleine 8/10 Granitpflasterteine umlegt. So bleiben genügend große Schlitze für das Filtern des Wassers, aber klein genug, damit die Substratsteinchen dort nicht rein gelangen können. 

*Fazit*

Ich fand das optisch gar nicht mal schlecht und es erfüllt voll und ganz seinen Zweck. Eine Idee, die sich lohnt hier gezeigt zu werden.

 
Das Bild hat leider nicht beste Qualität und die Wasseroberfläche spiegelt. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass dort das Fotografieren aus verständlichen Gründen tabu ist, habe ich nur einen kurzen Versuch gehabt...


----------



## Flash (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat*

Die Idee ist nett.. aber mal ne Frage.. wie tief ist das Gewässer?
Auf dem Bild hat es den Anschein, das es so 50cm sind..

Na ja ich weiß nicht so recht .. einerseits ist es sicherlich gut, den Fischen ein geeignetes Medium zum Gründeln zu bieten, andererseits wird sich früher oder später viel von diesem Substrat im Bodenablauf wiederfinden, was auf längere Sicht zum verstopfen führen würde ?
Da der Bodenablauf einer der dinge ist, die man lieber nicht reinigen muß ( wenn denn überhaupt möglich) habe ich mich aus diesem Grund gegen das Einbringen von Substrat entschieden..
Es gibt sicherlich auch noch andere techniche Mittel, wie Lochfilter oder ähnlichem aber das würde auch ein Absaugen von größeren Dingen ( Blätter ) verhindern ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## geecebird (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat*

Hallo Thomas,

das Becken ist nicht sehr tief. Das soll in diesem Thread aber auch nicht das Diskussionsthema sein ;o)

Dein Einwand oben bezüglich Substrat im BA wäre dann richtig, wenn eben nicht diese größeren Granitsteine rinförmig um den BA gelegt worden wären. Das war ja der Grund für mein Posting, da man mit dieser Lösung genau das Problem verhindert.


----------



## wp-3d (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> das Becken ist nicht sehr tief. Das soll in diesem Thread aber auch nicht das Diskussionsthema sein ;o)
> 
> Dein Einwand oben bezüglich Substrat im BA wäre dann richtig, wenn eben nicht diese größeren Granitsteine rinförmig um den BA gelegt worden wären. Das war ja der Grund für mein Posting, da man mit dieser Lösung genau das Problem verhindert.




Hallo 
Beim Bodenablauf mit Substrat sehe ich keine Probleme, allerdings ist es mit einem schmalen Ring grösserer Steine nicht getan. Koi können schon ein Maul voll Kies einen halben Meter weit tragen und dieses in den Ablauf befördern.
Auf der Zeichnung mein Tipp für User die sich Gedanken machen über Bodengrund bei einen Bodenablauf.


----------



## geecebird (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> [...]allerdings ist es mit einem schmalen Ring grösserer Steine nicht getan. Koi können schon ein Maul voll Kies einen halben Meter weit tragen und dieses in den Ablauf befördern.



Doch, damit ist es getan, wie ich oben versucht habe zu beschreiben, ist ja genau das der Trick. Ich habe auch eine Skizze angefertigt, die einen Schnitt zeigt. Selbst wenn die Jungs und Mädels den Kies aufnehmen und an anderer Stelle (über dem BA) wieder ausspucken, können diese eben nicht in den BA landen, da hier ja gar kein genügend großes Loch bleibt. Die Steine im Steinring bilden genau so große Löcher, dass das Substrat eben nicht hindurchkommt und von oben ist der BA ja noch über die ovalen Abdeckplatte geschützt, die ja ohnehin schon bei jedem BA dabei ist und aufgesteckt wird.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat*

Hallo,


ich will mich ja nicht als Besserwisser aufspielen, aber ich denke hier wird ganz besonders die Fließkraft von Wasser unterschätzt....... 

Der Höhenunterschied von meinem BA bis Einlauf Pumpenschacht beträgt ca. 1m. Wenn ich nun alle paar Tage (während der Saison ) meinen BA spüle, dann kommen da schon ab und an ein paar dicke Kieselinge von 20mm Durchmesser ( das ist der Zwischenraum von Domdeckel und Teichboden ) schon im Pumpenschacht an
Hatte ich schon mal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben.. 
Okay eigentlich hab ich zwar kein Substrat im Teich, aber meine Kids und der Hund befördern da schon mal den ein oder anderen Kiesel in den Teich.

Und zum Ba kommen Sie dann schon irgendwie von alleine 

Bei der Lösung von Sven die ja dann eigentlich so  aussehen müsste, hätte ich auch bedenken das sich die Zwischenräume der Granitsteine doch mit der Zeit mit den Kieseln und Schmutz zusetzen.

Da würde ich dann schon eher die Lösung von  Werner annehmen, obwohl ich da jetzt auch noch meine Bedenken ( von wegen Verwirbelungen ) habe.......

Das müsste dann ein Praxis Versuch zeigen......:smoki


----------



## geecebird (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat*

OK, ich gebe es auf, ich wollte hier nur das wiedergeben, was ich gesehen hatte und habe mir die Mühe der Doku gemacht...


----------



## Annett (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat*

Hallo Sven.

Nun wirf doch nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn.
Auch wenn es nach der überwiegenden Meinung hier, in einem Gartenteich/Koiteich nicht dauerhaft funktionieren würde, so ist es evtl. für eine andere Innenhälterung etc. interessant.
Wobei man sich dann wieder fragen muss - Substrat ja oder nein. Aber das hatten wir ja schon an anderer Stelle. 
Jeder einzelne muss am Ende für sich entscheiden, was er an seinem Teich baut/einbringt oder eben nicht. Ist auch gut so, sonst hätten wir alle die gleichen Teiche, Filter, Fische. 
Wie langweilig. 


Für den Außenbereich sehe ich Deine aufgezeigte und dokumentierte Lösung ebenfalls als weniger geeignet, da durch diese dünnen Schlitze sicherlich noch genug Wasser kommt. Aber was ist mit Blättern, Fadenalgen usw.?
Wer soll die dann regelmäßig in 2m Tiefe aus dem Bodenablauf bzw. den Schlitzen zwischen den Steinen ziehen?
Wenn man das nicht rechtzeitig macht, kommt immer weniger Wasser durch den Ablauf und dadurch könnte die Pumpe trockenlaufen. 

Daher: Ich finde es gut, wenn auch solche Anregungen gebracht werden, die für den (eigenen) Teich vielleicht nichts bringen. 
Wie oft kann man sowas aber vielleicht noch anderweitig nutzen?!


----------



## wp-3d (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> OK, ich gebe es auf, ich wollte hier nur das wiedergeben, was ich gesehen hatte und habe mir die Mühe der Doku gemacht...



Hallo Sven

Gerade weil sich einige Mühe geben und Dokumentieren machen sich andere Gedanken und strengen ihre grauen Hinzellen an. 
Ich denke das ist der Sinn eines Forums und somit kann man Abwägen ob etwas klappen könnte oder nicht.

Anfags hatte ich es nicht ganz richtig geschnallt.
Auf deinem Bild sah ich nur eine grosse Öffnung als Ablauf.

Den Ausführungen von Annett und Olli habe ich mal wieder nichts hinzuzufügen.

Jetzt noch ein Gedankengang der bei diesem Innenteich möglich währe.
Es ist eine Technik die früher oft in Aquarien angewendet wurde als Pumpen und Filter noch nicht optimal aber teuer waren.
Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Bodenfilter wobei der Kies auf einem Gitter mit einem gewissen Abstand über der Folie liegt. So durchfließt Sauerstoffreiches Wasser den Bodengrund und ergibt bei diesem Teich bei einer Kiesschicht von 10cm einen zusätzlichen 1,2 m3 Biofilter.

 

also Sven mach weiter so!!!


----------



## jochen (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat*

Hi,

und wenn man dann noch ein paar starkzehrende Pflanzen einsetzen könnte, wäre das bestimmt ein prima Teil als Filter außerhalb des reinen Koiteiches...

nur mal so...


----------



## Olli.P (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat*

Hi Sven,

da willste aber sehr schnell die Flinte ins Korn werfen 

Also so leicht würde ich mich nicht unterkriegen lassen:smoki 

Denn das ganze pro und contra hat doch bislang auch einiges an Verbesserungen gebracht oder 

Wenn man nun z.B. Werners Vorschlag mit dem Bodenfilter vom Aq. auf den Teich übernimmt, könnte das schon was werden ( jedenfalls im Innenbereich ). Draussen im Teich, würde mir da dann noch das mehr oder weniger anfallende Laub Kopfzerbrechen machen

Da würde dann evtl. wieder Werners höher stehendes Rohr ( mit entsprechenden Löchern am Bodenbereich ) im BA in Betracht kommen.
Da müsste man dann sicherlich ein wenig probieren wie hoch das Rohr sein muß, das da dann wirklich nur die leichteren Blätter durchgehen.

Vielleicht bekommen *"wir"* dann ja doch noch den Bestmöglichen BA für Teiche mit Substrat hin:smoki 


Also lasst uns doch mal schön weiter grübeln


----------



## Jan42 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat*

Hallo , liebe Gemeinde 

Nachdem ich mich eben gerade erfolgreich registriert und mich durch einige Seiten im Forum gewurschtelt habe , komme ich mir vor wie Wäsche nach dem Schleudergang bei 1400 Umdrehungen - versteh nur noch Bahnhof . :?
Zur Zeit habe ich einen kleinen Teich mit ca. 7500 L , den ich in nächster Zukunft auf 15 - 20000 L vergrößern möchte inklusive einem Bodenablauf . 
Was mir im Moment noch nicht so ganz klar ist , ist wie hoch bzw. tief der Filter stehen muß und in welchen max. Winkel ich die Verrohrung installieren muß und kann ich meine Pumpe ( 4500 l/h ) eventuell dafür benutzen ? 

Danke schonmal im Voraus 

mfg Jan


----------



## Joerg (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lösungsvorschlag: Bodenablauf trotz Bodensubstrat*

Jan,
mach für deine Fragen besser mal einen neuen Beitrag auf, hier geht er unter.
Der Filter sollte bei der angedachten Größe auf Teichhöhe liegen (Schwerkraft). Nur dann ist ein Bodenablauf so richtig effektiv.
Bei der Verrohrung DN 110 und 45° Winkel verwenden. Die Größe sollte 15m³ in Schwerkraft schaffen.
Die Pumpe kannst du möglicherweise für den Bachlauf weiter verwenden. Besser wäre dann eine Rohrpumpe, die deutlich mehr fördert und weniger verbraucht.


----------

